# PDF of NFPA 72



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

Anyone have a PDF copy of the NFPA 72 or is there one?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Why the NFPA no longer offers codes on disk


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Why the NFPA no longer offers codes on disk


You do say however that it's easy to find one online for free :whistling2:. I wasn't sure if there was previous versions or the 10' online as a PDF. Couldn't seem to find it but my googling skills aren't what they use to be. I suppose I could just pay for the paperback book at the supply house. But being that I'm not an installer I just wanted to learn up on the code requirements for future endeavors.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Edrick said:


> You do say however that it's easy to find one online for free :whistling2:. I wasn't sure if there was previous versions or the 10' online as a PDF. Couldn't seem to find it but my googling skills aren't what they use to be.


There is no 2010.


2002, 2005, 2008, 2011. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

Edrick said:


> Anyone have a PDF copy of the NFPA 72 or is there one?


There is one. Here.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Sorry, I missed the 72 part.


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

Chris Kennedy said:


> There is one. Here.


So the options are pay 72.00 for the PDF or 72.00 for the physical book. I feel like they're missing the idea of a PDF (no publishing costs, distribution, etc...)


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I am surprised these are not available online. I have seen the 2011 Handbook and codebook both free online- however we are not allowed to endorse or post links to illegal downloads. I am sorry but I must close the thread.


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

Edrick said:


> So the options are pay 72.00 for the PDF or 72.00 for the physical book. I feel like they're missing the idea of a PDF (no publishing costs, distribution, etc...)


They have to pay for the millions of catalogs they mail out each day someway.


----------

